# Webcam Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000 unter SUSE 10.3



## heino807 (27. Februar 2009)

Gibt es jemand, der Erfahrung mit der Nutzung der Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000 unter SUSE 10.3 hat? Bin bei meiner Internetrecherche darauf gestoßen, dass diese Kombination funktionieren soll. Allerdings bekomme ich die Kamera trotz der Installation verschiedener Treiber nicht zum Laufen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2009)

Fixes googeln hat mich hierhin gefuehrt.
Darueber kam ich wiederum hierhin und hierhin.

Vielleicht ist da ja was bei.


----------



## tuxx (18. März 2009)

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

Dort liegen die passenden Treiber, bei neueren Kernel sind sie incl.
Allerdings bekomm ich meine NX6000 nur mit v4l2 und Flash-Anwendungen zum laufen.


----------

